# Power Steering Pump-Help



## rahmie (Sep 19, 2007)

Can anyone show me how to remove the power steering pump of a NISSAN Sentra model 97 B14 series GA16 engine? Thanks.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

rahmie said:


> Can anyone show me how to remove the power steering pump of a NISSAN Sentra model 97 B14 series GA16 engine? Thanks.


first step is to download the FSM

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-...ual-b14-engine.html?highlight=FSM#post1197123

Then use the search feature to see what others have posted.

Sorry I have not removed mine so know little, but you can look at the sticky for the front main seal, as this talks about loosening the pump.


----------



## DieCommie (Oct 7, 2004)

I need some help with this too. I have the factory service manual. It does not tell how to remove the pump. (It does tell how to rebuild the pump...) I have a Haynes book that does describe how to do it, but it doesn't help with my problem.

The pivot bolt under the power steering pump need to be removed to remove the power steering pump. The frame of the car is pushed right up against the pulley and there isnt enough room to pull the pivot bolt out. Its right in the middle of the frame so I dont think that jacking the engine up a little will help. I cannot take off the bracket that holds the pivot bolt because the power steering pump is covering the top bolt of the bracket...

Surely there must be some way to remove the pivot bolt?


----------



## DieCommie (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm completely stumped... I've spent a few hours googling for any type of hint, tek or picture and cant find anything. I have no idea how to get my power steering pump out without raising the whole engine out of the car...

I suppose I will start removing mounts and see if I can get enough play to pull the pivot bolt out.


----------



## DieCommie (Oct 7, 2004)

I finally got it out. In case anybody is searching, here is what I did,

I removed the passenger side engine mount on the top. This allows the pump's pivot bolt to almost get past the first lip of the frame, but not the second. After this I decided to attack the bracket the pivot bolt goes through. I had already removed the bottom two bolts. The top was connected by a 12mm nut. I took off the bracket that holds the oil pressure sensor's wires. This bracket was connected to the air intake at the top and one of the pivot bolt bracket's lower bolts. I also removed the oil filter and the oil pressure sensor (which I was going to replace anyway). With these pieces out of the way I was able to get a open end wrench on the nut on the top of the bracket. With it lose the bracket was able to rotate and the pivot bolt was able to be pulled out.

I don't think you need to take out the mount to do this. You may be able to take out less than I did... Good Luck!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the information, I am sure it will help others with the same problem.


----------

